# My Fish, Big and Small :p *pic heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My very nice Amur Catfish but the other fish dont think so when he eats anyone small  He needs a name 










and some of his tank mates:

2 pics of Parrots (I have 4)



















An angel and part of Jin the pink kisser(Sun is in their somewhere)









One of the 2 Cuckoo Catfish.









Mr Plec









Where they live:










Then the other tank:










and Mrs Plec who lives in that one










Enjoy 

*Heidi*


----------



## TheBassetBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

You have some really nice fish! I wish I had a Pleco, probably getting one next year. I currently have three male Bettas, and I'm going to start breeding next week!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The ''Eric'' (they are all 'Erics' to me......long, very long story ) and the 'Gaz'....Parrot fish.......are gorgeous! I have them!

The Eric piccies do not do him any favours..........he is huge now. (they were taken a fair while ago!) Gaz the parrot isn't that old......but very beautiful.

Here are my lot..............


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

They are fab pics. I love the plec x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

i loooooove your catfish! just call him Amur - its nice

your pleccy could rival mine! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> i loooooove your catfish! just call him Amur - its nice
> 
> your pleccy could rival mine! xx


Yeh I could just call him Amur  
they are also called the Tawny Dragon Catfish I have found out.

*Heidi*


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Lovely pictures, Angel Fish are my favourite.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, beautiful fish,,,,


----------

